# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  FT Pro Dongle Update v1.8 is released MTK Added support +2000 Model

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle Pro has come "Version 1.8"* *EFT Dongle Pro New Update 22/01/2020* Software *EFT Pro* *V1.8* *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Update v1.8 is released:* - *[MTK]* Added support to reset FRP for more than 2000 supported model - *[MTK]* Added support to format (Userdata - Cache - Nvdata) partitions for more than 2000 supported model - *[MTK]* Added support to Read / Flash Scatter firmwares for more than 2000 supported model - *[MTK]* Added support to format any partition for any supported model manually by the user - *[MTK]* Added support to Reset ScreenLock for more than 2000 supported model using 4 Methods  *Note:*This Update is in Beta testing stage for MTK interface  =================== *MTK supported model List* ===================  *ACER supported model*  Code: ACER-B1-A71
ACER-B3-A20 (Iconia One 10 WiFi)
ACER-B3-A30 (Iconia One 10 WiFi)
ACER-E39 (Liquid E700 3G TS)
ACER-S53 (Liquid X1 3G)
ACER-S55 (Liquid Jade 3G DS)
ACER-S56 (Liquid Jade S LTE DS)
ACER-S57 (Liquid Jade Z LTE DS)
ACER-S59 (Liquid X2 LTE TS) 
ACER-T02 (Liquid Z530 LTE DS)
ACER-T03 (Liquid Z630 LTE DS)
ACER-T04 (Liquid Z630S LTE DS) 
ACER-T06 (Liquid Zest 3G DS)
ACER-T07 (Liquid Zest 4G LTE DS)
ACER-T08 (Liquid Zest Plus LTE DS)
ACER-T10 (Liquid Z6E 3G DS) 
ACER-Z130 (Liquid Z3 3G DS) 
ACER-Z150 (Liquid Z5 3G DS) 
ACER-Z160 (Liquid Z4 3G DS) 
ACER-Z200 (Liquid Z7 3G DS) 
ACER-Z205 (Liquid Z7 3G DS) 
ACER-Z410 (Liquid Z410 LTE) 
ACER-Z500 (Liquid Z500 3G DS)
ACER-Z520 (Liquid Z520 3G)
ACER-Z520-DS (Liquid Z520 3G DS)    *Alcatel supported model*  Code: Alcatel 4003A (Pixi 3-4 3G)  Alcatel 4003J (Pixi 3-4 3G)  Alcatel 4009A (Pixi 3-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4009D (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4009E (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4009F (Pixi 3-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4009I (Pixi 3-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4009K (Pixi 3-3.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4009M (Pixi 3-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4009S (Pixi 3-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4009X (Pixi 3-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4013D (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)  Alcatel 4013E (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)  Alcatel 4013J (Pixi 3-4 3G)  Alcatel 4013K (Pixi 3-4 3G DS)  Alcatel 4013M (Pixi 3-4 3G)  Alcatel 4013T (Pixi 3-4 3G)  Alcatel 4013X (Pixi 3-4 3G)  Alcatel 4014A (Pixi 2 3G) Alcatel 4014D (Pixi 2 3G DS) Alcatel 4014E (Pixi 2 3G) Alcatel 4014K (Pixi 2 3G) Alcatel 4014M (Pixi 2 3G) Alcatel 4014X (Pixi 2 3G) Alcatel 4015A (Pop C1 3G) Alcatel 4015D (Pop C1 3G DS) Alcatel 4015N (Pop C1 3G DS) Alcatel 4015T (Pop C1 3G) Alcatel 4015X (Pop C1 3G) Alcatel 4016A (Pop C1 3G) Alcatel 4016D (Pop C1 3G DS) Alcatel 4016X (Pop C1 3G) Alcatel 4017A (Pixi 4-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4017D (Pixi 4-3.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4017E (Pixi 4-3.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4017F (Pixi 4-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4017S (Pixi 4-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4017X (Pixi 4-3.5 3G) Alcatel 4018A (Pod D1 3G) Alcatel 4018D (Pod D1 3G DS) Alcatel 4018E (Pod D1 3G DS) Alcatel 4018F (Pod D1 3G) Alcatel 4018M (Pod D1 3G) Alcatel 4018X (Pod D1 3G) Alcatel 4022D (Pixi 3-3.5 Firefox 3G DS) Alcatel 4022X (Pixi 3-3.5 Firefox 3G) Alcatel 4027A (Pixi 3-4.5 3G) Alcatel 4027D (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4027N (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4027X (Pixi 3-4.5 3G) Alcatel 4028A (Pixi 3-4.5 3G) Alcatel 4028E (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4028J (Pixi 3-4.5 3G DS) Alcatel 4028S (Pixi 3-4.5 3G) Alcatel 4031D (Flash Mini 3G DS) Alcatel 4031X (Flash Mini 3G) Alcatel 4032A (Pop C2 3G) Alcatel 4032D (Pop C2 3G DS) Alcatel 4032E (Pop C2 3G DS) Alcatel 4032X (Pop C2 3G) Alcatel 4033A (Pop C3 3G) Alcatel 4033D (Pop C3 3G DS) Alcatel 4033E (Pop C3 3G DS) Alcatel 4033X (Pop C3 3G) Alcatel 4034A (Pixi 4-4 3G)  Alcatel 4034D (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)  Alcatel 4034E (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)  Alcatel 4034F (Pixi 4-4 3G)  Alcatel 4034G (Pixi 4-4 3G DS)  Alcatel 4034M (Pixi 4-4 3G)  Alcatel 4034N (Pixi 4-4 3G)  Alcatel 4034X (Pixi 4-4 3G)  Alcatel 4035A (Pop D3 3G) Alcatel 4035D (Pop D3 3G DS) Alcatel 4035X (Pop D3 3G) Alcatel 4035Y (Pop D3 3G) Alcatel 4036E (Pop D3 3G DS) Alcatel 4037A (Pop D3 3G) Alcatel 4037X (Pop D3 3G) Alcatel 4047A (U5 3G)  Alcatel 4047D (U5 3G DS)  Alcatel 4047F (U5 3G DS)  Alcatel 4047G (U5 3G)  Alcatel 4047N (U5 3G DS)  Alcatel 4047X (U5 3G)  Alcatel 5010D (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)  Alcatel 5010E (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)  Alcatel 5010G (Pixi 4-5 3G)  Alcatel 5010S (Pixi 4-5 3G)  Alcatel 5010U (Pixi 4-5 3G DS)  Alcatel 5010X (Pixi 4-5 3G)  Alcatel 5011A (A3 Plus 3G) Alcatel 5012F (Pixi 4-5.5 3G) Alcatel 5012G (Pixi 4-5.5 3G) Alcatel 5015A (Pop 3-5 3G) Alcatel 5015D (Pop 3-5 3G DS) Alcatel 5015E (Pop 3-5 3G DS) Alcatel 5015X (Pop 3-5 3G) Alcatel 5016A (Pop 3-5 3G) Alcatel 5016J (Pop 3-5 3G DS) Alcatel 5017A (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)  Alcatel 5017B (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)  Alcatel 5017D (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)  Alcatel 5017E (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)  Alcatel 5017G (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)  Alcatel 5017O (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)  Alcatel 5017W (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)  Alcatel 5017X (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE)  Alcatel 5019D (Pixi 3-4.5 LTE DS)  Alcatel 5022D (Pop Star 3G DS)  Alcatel 5022E (Pop Star 3G DS)  Alcatel 5022F (Pop Star 3G)  Alcatel 5022N (Pop Star 3G)  Alcatel 5022X (Pop Star 3G)  Alcatel 5023E (Pixi 4 Plus Power 3G DS)  Alcatel 5023F (Pixi 4 Plus Power 3G DS)  Alcatel 5025D (Pop 3-5.5 3G DS) Alcatel 5025E (Pop 3-5.5 3G DS) Alcatel 5025G (Pop 3-5.5 3G) Alcatel 5025N (Pop 3-5.5 3G) Alcatel 5025X (Pop 3-5.5 3G) Alcatel 5036A (Pop C5 3G) Alcatel 5036D (Pop C5 3G DS) Alcatel 5036F (Pop C5 3G) Alcatel 5036X (Pop C5 3G) Alcatel 5037A (Pop C5 TV 3G) Alcatel 5037E (Pop C5 TV 3G DS) Alcatel 5037X (Pop C5 TV 3G) Alcatel 5038A (Pop D5 3G) Alcatel 5038D (Pop D5 3G DS) Alcatel 5038E (Pop D5 3G DS) Alcatel 5038X (Pop D5 3G) Alcatel 5041c (Tetra 4G LTE) Alcatel 5041D (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS) Alcatel 5044A (U5 LTE) Alcatel 5044D (U5 LTE DS) Alcatel 5044I (U5 LTE DS) Alcatel 5044K (U5 LTE DS) Alcatel 5044O (U5 LTE) Alcatel 5044T (U5 LTE) Alcatel 5044Y (U5 LTE) Alcatel 5045A (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE) Alcatel 5045D (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS) Alcatel 5045F (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE) Alcatel 5045G (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE) Alcatel 5045I (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE) Alcatel 5045J (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS) Alcatel 5045T (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE DS) Alcatel 5045X (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE) Alcatel 5045Y (Pixi 4-5 4G LTE) Alcatel 5058A (A3A PLUS)  Alcatel 5058I (Alcatel 3X) Alcatel 5058J (Alcatel 3X) Alcatel 5058T (Alcatel 3X) Alcatel 5070D (Pop Star LTE DS) Alcatel 5070S (Pop Star LTE DS) Alcatel 5070T (Pop Star LTE DS) Alcatel 5070X (Pop Star LTE) Alcatel 5085C (A5 Led) Alcatel 5085G (A5 Led) Alcatel 5085O (A5 Led) Alcatel 5085Y (A5 Led) Alcatel 5116J (Pop 3-5 3G DS) Alcatel 5138E (Pop D5 3G DS) Alcatel 6012A (Idol Mini 3G) Alcatel 6012D (Idol Mini 3G DS) Alcatel 6012E (Idol Mini 3G DS) Alcatel 6012X (Idol Mini 3G) Alcatel 6032A (Idol Alpha 3G) Alcatel 6032X (Idol Alpha 3G) Alcatel 6037B (Idol 2 3G) Alcatel 6037K (Idol 2 3G DS) Alcatel 6037Y (Idol 2 3G) Alcatel 6040A (Idol X 3G) Alcatel 6040D (Idol X 3G DS) Alcatel 6040E (Idol X 3G DS) Alcatel 6040X (Idol X 3G) Alcatel 6042D (Flash 3G DS)  Alcatel 6043A (Idol X Plus 3G)  Alcatel 6043D (Idol X Plus 3G DS)  Alcatel 7040A (Pop C7 3G) Alcatel 7040D (Pop C7 3G DS) Alcatel 7040E (Pop C7 3G DS) Alcatel 7040F (Pop C7 3G) Alcatel 7040K (Pop C7 3G DS) Alcatel 7041D (Pop C7 3G DS) Alcatel 7041X (Pop C7 3G) Alcatel 7042A (Pop C7+ 3G) Alcatel 7042D (Pop C7+ 3G DS) Alcatel 7042E (Pop C7+ 3G DS) Alcatel 7045A (Pop S7 3G) Alcatel 7045Y (Pop S7 3G) Alcatel 7047A (Pop C9 3G) Alcatel 7047D (Pop C9 3G DS) Alcatel 7047E (Pop C9 3G DS) Alcatel 7049D (Flash 2 LTE DS)  Alcatel 7054T (Flash+ LTE DS) Alcatel 8008D (Scribe HD 3G DS) Alcatel 8008X (Scribe HD 3G) Alcatel 8020D (Hero 3G DS) Alcatel 8020X (Hero 3G) Alcatel 8030B (Hero 2 3G DS) Alcatel 8030Y (Hero 2 3G DS) Alcatel 8050D (Pixi 4-6 3G DS)  Alcatel 8050E (Pixi 4-6 3G DS)  Alcatel 8050G (Pixi 4-6 3G)  Alcatel 8050X (Pixi 4-6 3G)  Alcatel 8068 (U3A 7 wifi) Alcatel 9002A (Pixi 3-7 3G)  Alcatel 9002W (Pixi 3-7 3G)  Alcatel 9002X (Pixi 3-7 3G)  Alcatel 9003A (Pixi 4-7 3G)  Alcatel 9003X (Pixi 4-7 3G)  Alcatel 9005G (Pixi 3-8 3G)  Alcatel 9005X (Pixi 3-8 3G)  Alcatel 9010X (Pixi 3-10 3G) Alcatel I215X (Pixi 7 3G) Alcatel I216A (Pixi 7 3G) Alcatel I216X (Pixi 7 3G) Alcatel J320 (J320 3G DS) Alcatel P310A (Pop 7 3G)  Alcatel P310X (Pop 7 3G)  Alcatel P320A (Pop 8 3G)  Alcatel P320X (Pop 8 3G)  Alcatel P321 (Pop 8 3G) Alcatel P323X (P323X 3G)  ALTICE-Starnaute 4 (Starnaute 4 3G)

----------


## mohamed73

_ARCHOS supported model  Code: ARCHOS-101E Neon (101E Neon WiFi)  ARCHOS-Sense 50DC (Sense 50DC LTE DS) ARCHOS-55 Graphite (55 Graphite LTE DS)  ARCHOS-101 Copper (101 Copper 3G)  ARCHOS-101 Core (101 Core 3G) ARCHOS-101 Platinum (101 Platinum 3G) ARCHOS-101B Copper (101B Copper 3G) ARCHOS-101B Helium (101B Helium LTE DS)  ARCHOS-101B Xenon (101B Xenon LTE DS) ARCHOS-101E Neon (101E Neon WiFi)  ARCHOS-40 Titanium (40 Titanium 3G DS) ARCHOS-40C Titanium (40C Titanium 3G DS) ARCHOS-45 Titanium (45 Titanium 3G DS) ARCHOS-50 Helium Plus (50 Helium Plus LTE DS)  ARCHOS-50 Oxygen Plus (50 Oxygen Plus 3G DS) ARCHOS-50 Power (50 Power LTE DS)  ARCHOS-50 Saphir (50 Saphir LTE DS) ARCHOS-50B Platinum (50B Platinum 3G DS) ARCHOS-50C Helium (50C Helium LTE DS) ARCHOS-50E Neon (50E Neon 3G DS) ARCHOS-50F Neon (50F Neon 3G DS) ARCHOS-55 Graphite (55 Graphite LTE DS)  ARCHOS-55 Helium (55 Helium LTE DS) ARCHOS-55 Helium Plus (55 Helium Plus LTE DS)  ARCHOS-60 Platinum (60 Platinum 3G DS) ARCHOS-62 Xenon (62 Xenon 3G DS) ARCHOS-70 Platinum (70 Platinum 3G DS) ARCHOS-80B Xenon (80B Xenon 3G DS) ARCHOS-Diamond Plus (Diamond Plus LTE DS) ARCHOS-Sense 50DC (Sense 50DC LTE DS)   Asus supported model  Code: Asus P001-Z170MG  Asus P00A-Z380M Asus P00C-Z300M Asus X002 Asus X005-T551TLC Asus X008-ZC520TL Asus X008D-ZC520TL Asus x008da-zc520tl  Asus x008dc-zc520tl  Asus X008_1-ZC520TL  Asus z00sd-zc451tg Asus z00vd-zc500tg Asus z00yd-G500TG  BLU supported model 
  Code: BLU-D0030UU (Dash X Plus LTE DS) BLU-G0010JJ (Grand X LTE DS) BLU-G0010WW (Grand X LTE DS) BLU-G0030 (Grand XL LTE DS) BLU-G030L (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS) BLU-G030U (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS) BLU-G070 (Grand M 3G DS) BLU-G130 (Grand Energy 3G DS)  BLU-G150 (Grand XL 3G DS) BLU-R0010UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0011UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0030UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0031UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0051UU (R1 Plus LTE DS) BLU-R010P (R2 3G DS)  BLU-R0110 (J2 LTE DS) BLU-R0150EE (R2 LTE DS)  BLU-R0170WW (R2 LTE DS)  BLU-R0190WW (R2 Plus LTE DS) BLU-V0290WW (Vivo One Plus LTE DS) BLU-V050 (Vivo 5 Mini 3G DS) BLU-A010L (Advance 4.0 3G DS)  BLU-A010U (Advance 4.0 3G DS)  BLU-A030L (Advance 4.0 L2 3G DS)  BLU-A050U (Advance 5.0 HD 3G DS)  BLU-A150Q (Studio J2 3G DS) BLU-C0010LL (CX5 LTE DS) BLU-C010Q (C5 3G DS)  BLU-D0030UU (Dash X Plus LTE DS)  BLU-D030UX (Advance 5.0 3G DS) BLU-D050 (Dash L 3G DS)  BLU-D090L (Dash M2 3G DS) BLU-D090U (Dash M2 3G DS) BLU-D110L (Dash X2 3G DS) BLU-D110U (Dash X2 3G DS) BLU-D210L (Diamond M 3G DS) BLU-D410A (Dash 5.0 3G DS)  BLU-D410Ai (Dash 5.0 3G DS) BLU-D522U (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS) BLU-D530E (Studio 5.0 E 3G DS) BLU-D532L (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS) BLU-D532U (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS) BLU-D534L (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS) BLU-D534U (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS) BLU-D535U (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS) BLU-D536L (Studio 5.0 C 3G DS) BLU-D536U (Studio 5.0 C 3G DS) BLU-D572A (Studio 5.0 S II 3G DS) BLU-D650Ai (Studio 6.0 3G DS)  BLU-D651 (Studio 6.0 3G DS) BLU-D670L (Studio 5.0 C Mini 3G DS)  BLU-D670U (Studio 5.0 C Mini 3G DS)  BLU-D710 (Dash XL 3G DS) BLU-D830L (Studio C 3G DS)  BLU-D830U (Studio C 3G DS)  BLU-D890L (Studio C5+5 3G DS)  BLU-D890U (Studio C5+5 3G DS)  BLU-E0010UU (Energy X LTE DS)  BLU-E0030UU (Energy XL LTE DS) BLU-E050L (Energy X2 3G DS) BLU-E050U (Energy X2 3G DS) BLU-E090 (Energy Diamond Mini 3G DS) BLU-E110 (Energy M 3G DS) BLU-E150Q (Energy X Plus 3G DS) BLU-G0010JJ (Grand X LTE DS) BLU-G0010WW (Grand X LTE DS) BLU-G0030 (Grand XL LTE DS) BLU-G030L (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS) BLU-G030U (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS) BLU-G070 (Grand M 3G DS) BLU-G130 (Grand Energy 3G DS)  BLU-G150 (Grand XL 3G DS) BLU-G170Q (Grand Mini 3G DS) BLU-L0030EE (Life Mark LTE DS) BLU-L0110UU (Life Max LTE DS)  BLU-L180 (Life Play Mini 3G) BLU-L190 (Life Play Mini 3G DS) BLU-L280 (Life 8 3G DS)  BLU-M12 (M12 LTE DS)  BLU-N0010UU (Neo X LTE DS)  BLU-N00110UU (Neo X LTE DS) BLU-N070 (Neo X 3G DS) BLU-N110U (Neo XL 3G DS) BLU-N130 (Neo Energy Mini 3G DS)  BLU-N130U (Neo Energy Mini 3G DS) BLU-N150 (Neo X Mini 3G DS) BLU-P0010UU (Life Pure XL LTE DS) BLU-P0030UU (Life Pure XR LTE DS) BLU-R0010UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0011UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0030UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0031UU (R1 HD LTE DS)  BLU-R0051UU (R1 Plus LTE DS) BLU-R010P (R2 3G DS)  BLU-R0110 (J2 LTE DS) BLU-R0150EE (R2 LTE DS)  BLU-R0170WW (R2 LTE DS)  BLU-R0190WW (R2 Plus LTE DS) BLU-S0090UU (Studio Energy 2 LTE DS) BLU-S010Q (Studio G2 3G DS) BLU-S0110EE (Studio One LTE DS) BLU-S0110UU (Studio One LTE DS) BLU-S0130UU (Studio One Plus LTE DS) BLU-S0150UU (Studio X Mini LTE DS) BLU-S0151UU (Studio X Mini LTE DS) BLU-S0170UU (Studio C8+8 LTE DS)  BLU-S0210UU (Studio Touch LTE DS) BLU-S0230EE (Studio M LTE DS)  BLU-S0230UU (Studio M LTE DS)  BLU-S0250UU (Studio G HD LTE DS)  BLU-S0290UU (Studio J5 LTE DS) BLU-S270Q (Studio C8+8 3G DS)  BLU-S390U (Studio X5 3G DS) BLU-S500Q (Studio G Plus 3G DS) BLU-S510 (Studio G Plus 3G DS) BLU-S550Q (Studio G2 HD 3G DS) BLU-S530 (Studio X8 HD 3G DS)  BLU-S610P (Studio Mega 3G DS)  BLU-S710U (Studio M5 Plus 3G DS)  BLU-S730P (Studio M6 Plus 3G DS)  BLU-S750P (Studio Pro 3G DS) BLU-S810 (Studio View 3G DS) BLU-T0010UU (Tank Extreme Pro LTE DS) BLU-V0030UU (Vivo XL LTE DS) BLU-V0050UU (Vivo 5 LTE DS) BLU-V0070EE (Vivo XL2 LTE DS)  BLU-V0070UU (Vivo XL2 LTE DS)  BLU-V0090EE (Vivo 5R LTE DS) BLU-V0090UU (Vivo 5R LTE DS) BLU-V0110EE (Vivo 6 LTE DS) BLU-V0110UU (Vivo 6 LTE DS) BLU-V0150UU (Vivo 8 LTE DS) BLU-V0290WW (Vivo One Plus LTE DS) BLU-V050 (Vivo 5 Mini 3G DS)  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Condor supported model  
  Code: Condor A8 (PGN-611) Condor A8 Plus (PGN-612) Condor A9 (PGN-507)  Condor A9 PLUS (PGN-511) Condor A55 (PGN-606) Condor A55 Plus (PGN-613)  Condor A55 Slim (PGN-608)  Condor A100 (PGN-607) Condor A100 Lite (PGN-609) Condor G4 (PGN-513)  Condor G4 Plus (PGN-521) Condor G5 Plus (PAM-524) Condor L1 (SP-622) Condor L1 PLUS (SP-624) Condor L2 (SP-623) Condor L2 PRO(SP-633) Condor L3 (SP-625) Condor M1 (SP-614) Condor M1 Plus (SP-615) Condor M2 (SP-617) Condor M2 (SP-617) Condor M3 (SP-627) Condor M3 LITE (SP-626) Condor P4 (PGN-409)  Condor P4 Plus (PGN-527) Condor P4 Pro (PGN-515) Condor P5 (PGN-516)  Condor P6 (PGN-517)  Condor P6 Plus (PGN-522) Condor P6 Pro (PGN-518) Condor P6 Pro LTE (PGN-528) Condor P7 (PGN-514)  Condor P7 Plus (PGN-523) Condor P8 (PGN-605)  Condor P8 Lite (PGN-610) Condor P8 PRO (SP-621)  Condor T7 (SP-632 )  Condor TB802L  Condor TFX-711G Condor TFX-712G Condor TFX-713L Condor TFX-714L Condor TGW-102L Condor TGW710G Condor TGW-801G Condor TGW-801L Condor TMK-715L Condor U970(C6)   GIONEE supported model    Code: GIONEE-A1 (A1 LTE ) GIONEE-A1 Lite (A1 Lite LTE )  GIONEE-A1 Plus (A1 Plus LTE )  GIONEE-D1 (Dream D1 3G ) GIONEE-E3 (Elife E3 3G ) GIONEE-E5 (Elife E5 3G ) GIONEE-E6 (Elife E6 3G ) GIONEE-E7 Mini (Elife E7 Mini 3G ) GIONEE-E8 (Elife E8 LTE ) GIONEE-F100 (F100 LTE )  GIONEE-F100A (F100A LTE ) GIONEE-F100B (F100B LTE ) GIONEE-F100L (F100L LTE ) GIONEE-F100S (F100S LTE ) GIONEE-F100SD (F100SD LTE ) GIONEE-F100SL (F100SL LTE ) GIONEE-F103 (F103 LTE )  GIONEE-F103 Pro (F103 Pro LTE ) GIONEE-F103B (F103B LTE ) GIONEE-F103BL (F103BL LTE ) GIONEE-F103L (F103L LTE ) GIONEE-F103M (F103M LTE ) GIONEE-F105 (F105 LTE )  GIONEE-F106 (F106 LTE )  GIONEE-F106L (F106L LTE ) GIONEE-F301 (F301 LTE )  GIONEE-F303 (F303 LTE )  GIONEE-F306 (F306 LTE )  GIONEE-F306L (F306L LTE ) GIONEE-F5 (F5 LTE ) GIONEE-G2 (Gpad G2 3G )  GIONEE-G3 (Gpad G3 3G )  GIONEE-G3 512 (Gpad G3 512 3G ) GIONEE-G4 (Gpad G4 3G )  GIONEE-G5 (Gpad G5 3G )  GIONEE-GN3003L (GN3003L LTE )  GIONEE-GN5001 (GoldSteel LTE ) GIONEE-GN5001L (GoldSteel LTE ) GIONEE-GN5001S (GoldSteel LTE ) GIONEE-GN5002 (GN5002 LTE ) GIONEE-GN5003 (GN5003 LTE ) GIONEE-GN5005 (GoldSteel 2 LTE )  GIONEE-M2 4GB (M2 4GB 3G )  GIONEE-M2 8GB (M2 8GB 3G )  GIONEE-M3 (Marathon M3 3G ) GIONEE-M3 Mini (M3 Mini LTE )  GIONEE-M4 (Marathon M4 LTE ) GIONEE-M5 (Marathon M5 LTE ) GIONEE-M5 Plus (Marathon M5+ LTE ) GIONEE-M5 Plus L (Marathon M5+ L LTE )  GIONEE-M5 Lite (Marathon M5 Lite LTE )  GIONEE-M5 Mini (M5 Mini 3G ) GIONEE-M5L (Marathon M5L LTE ) GIONEE-M6 Mirror (M6 Mirror LTE ) GIONEE-P2 (Pioneer P2 3G )  GIONEE-P2M (Pioneer P2M 3G ) GIONEE-P2S (Pioneer P2S 3G ) GIONEE-P3 (Pioneer P3 3G )  GIONEE-P3S (Pioneer P3S 3G ) GIONEE-P4 (Pioneer P4 3G )  GIONEE-P4S (Pioneer P4S 3G ) GIONEE-P5L (Pioneer PL LTE ) GIONEE-P5 Mini (Pioneer P5 Mini 3G ) GIONEE-P5W (Pioneer P5W 3G ) GIONEE-P6 (Pioneer P6 3G )  GIONEE-P7 (Pioneer P7 LTE ) GIONEE-P7 Max (Pioneer P7 Max LTE )  GIONEE-P8 Max (P8 Max LTE ) GIONEE-S Plus (Elife S Plus LTE ) GIONEE-S5 (S5 LTE ) GIONEE-S5.1L (Elife S5.1L 3G ) GIONEE-S5.5 (Elife S5.5 3G ) GIONEE-S6 (S6 LTE ) GIONEE-S6 Pro (S6 Pro LTE ) GIONEE-S6L (S6L LTE ) GIONEE-S6S (S6S LTE ) GIONEE-S7 (Elife S7 LTE ) GIONEE-S10BL (S10BL LTE ) GIONEE-S10L (S10L LTE )  GIONEE-V4 (Ctrl V4 3G )  GIONEE-V4S (Ctrl V4S 3G ) GIONEE-V5 (Ctrl V5 3G )  GIONEE-W900 (W900 LTE )  GIONEE-W900S (W900S LTE ) GIONEE-W909 (W909 LTE )  GIONEE-X1 (X1 LTE ) GIONEE-X1S (X1S LTE )   _

----------


## mohamed73

_HISENSE supported model  
  Code: HISENSE TEST 1  HISENSE C30 LITE HISENSE E7 HISENSE F10  HISENSE F102 HISENSE F22  HISENSE F23  HISENSE F24  HISENSE-F27  HISENSE-F30 (PureShot Lite LTE DS) HISENSE-L675 (L675 LTE DS)  HISENSE-U602 (U602 3G DS) HISENSE-U608 (Starshine 4 3G DS)  HISENSE-U939 (Glory U939 3G DS) HISENSE T5 HISENSE T5 PRO  HISENSE T5 PLUS HISENSE T5 S  HUAWEI supported model 
  Code: HUAWEI AMN-L22(TEST POINT) HUAWEI AMN-LX1(TEST POINT) HUAWEI AMN-LX2(TEST POINT) HUAWEI AMN-LX3(TEST POINT) HUAWEI AMN-LX9(TEST POINT) HUAWEI CRO-U00 C636 HUAWEI CRO-U00 C185 HUAWEI CRO-L02 HUAWEI CRO-L03 HUAWEI CRO-L22 HUAWEI CRO-L23 HUAWEI CRO_BETA  HUAWEI CAG-L02 HUAWEI CAG-L03 HUAWEI CAG-L22 HUAWEI CAG-L23 HUAWEI JAT-AL00(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI JAT-L29 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI JAT-L41 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI JAT-LX1 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI JAT-LX3 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI JAT-TL00(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI KSA-AL00(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI KSA-AL10(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI KSA-LX2 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI KSA-LX3 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI KSA-LX9 (TEST POINT)  HUAWEI KSA-TL00(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI MRD-AL00(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI MRD-L03(TEST POINT) HUAWEI MRD-L23(TEST POINT) HUAWEI MRD-L41(TEST POINT) HUAWEI MRD-L41A(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI MRD-LX1(TEST POINT) HUAWEI MRD-LX1F(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI MRD-LX1N(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI MRD-LX2(TEST POINT) HUAWEI MRD-LX3(TEST POINT) HUAWEI MRD-TL00(TEST POINT)  HUAWEI MYA-AL10  HUAWEI MYA-L02 HUAWEI MYA-L03 HUAWEI MYA-L11 HUAWEI MYA-L13 HUAWEI MYA-L22 C185 HUAWEI MYA-L22 HUAWEI MYA-L23 HUAWEI MYA-L41 HUAWEI MYA-TL10  HUAWEI MYA-U29 HUAWEI TIT-U02 HUAWEI TIT-AL00  HUAWEI CUN-L01 HUAWEI CUN-L02 HUAWEI CUN-L03 HUAWEI CUN-L21 HUAWEI CUN-L22 HUAWEI CUN-L23 HUAWEI CUN-U29 HUAWEI LUA-L01 HUAWEI LUA-L02 HUAWEI LUA-L21 HUAWEI LUA-L21 TEST1 HUAWEI LUA-L22 HUAWEI LUA-U22 HUAWEI LUA-U22 TEST1 HUAWEI LUA-U22 TEST2 HUAWEI LUA-U23 HUAWEI LYO-L01 HUAWEI LYO-L02 HUAWEI LYO-L21 HUAWEI TAG-AL00  HUAWEI TAG-CL00  HUAWEI TAG-TL00  HUAWEI TAG-L01 HUAWEI TAG-L03 HUAWEI TAG-L13 HUAWEI TAG-L21 HUAWEI TAG-L22 HUAWEI TAG-L23   INFINIX supported model   Code: INFINIX-X5010-AW878 (X5010 3G DS) INFINIX-X503-L3378 (Surf Bravo 3G DS)  INFINIX-X506-J608 (Zero 3G) INFINIX-X507-D5120 (Hot 3G DS) INFINIX-X509-J5800 (Zero 2 3G DS) INFINIX-X509-J5808 (Zero 2 LTE DS)  INFINIX-X510-D5110 (Hot 2 3G DS) INFINIX-X510-D5116 (Hot 2 LTE DS) INFINIX-X521-J5086-H1 (Hot S Pro LTE DS)  INFINIX-X521-J5088-A1 (Hot S LTE DS) INFINIX-X521-J5088-C1 (Hot S LTE DS) INFINIX-X521-J5088-E1 (Hot S LTE DS) INFINIX-X521-J5088-G1 (Hot S LTE DS) INFINIX-X521-J5088-I1 (Hot S LTE DS) INFINIX-X522-H539-A (S2 LTE DS)  INFINIX-X551-G808-A1 (Hot Note 3G DS)  INFINIX-X551-G808-B1 (Hot Note 3G DS)  INFINIX-X551-G808-BC (Hot Note 3G DS)  INFINIX-X551-G808-D1 (Hot Note 3G DS)  INFINIX-X5511-H3716-B1 (Hot 4 Pro LTE DS) INFINIX-X552-H952-A1 (Zero 3 LTE DS) INFINIX-X552-H952-B1 (Zero 3 LTE DS) INFINIX-X552-H952-C1 (Zero 3 LTE DS) INFINIX-X554-T90918-A1 (Hot 3 3G DS) INFINIX-X554-T90918-A2 (Hot 3 3G DS) INFINIX-X555-H538-A1 (Zero 4 LTE DS) INFINIX-X555-H538-B1 (Zero 4 LTE DS) INFINIX-X556-H371-A1 (Hot 4 Pro LTE DS) INFINIX-X557-H807-A1 (Hot 4 3G DS)  INFINIX-X557-H807-B1 (Hot 4 3G DS)  INFINIX-X557-H807-D1 (Hot 4 3G DS)  INFINIX-X557-H807-F1 (Hot 4 3G DS)  INFINIX-X557-H807-G1 (Hot 4 3G DS)  INFINIX-X559-H8015-A1 (Hot 5 Lite 3G DS)  INFINIX-X559-H8015-B1 (Hot 5 Lite 3G DS)  INFINIX-X559-H8015-C1 (Hot 5 3G DS) INFINIX-X571-H5311-A1 (Note 4 Pro LTE DS) INFINIX-X572-H5312-A1 (Note 4 LTE DS)  INFINIX-X572-H5312-C1 (Note 4 LTE DS)  INFINIX-X600-H532-A1 (Note 2 LTE DS) INFINIX-X600-H533-A1 (Note 2 LTE DS) INFINIX-X601-H536-A1 (Note 3 LTE DS) INFINIX-X601-H537-A1 (Note 3 Pro LTE DS)  INFINIX-X601-H537-B1 (Note 3 Pro LTE DS)  INFINIX-X603-H575-A (Zero 5 LTE DS) INFINIX-X602-H972-A1 (Zero 4 Plus LTE DS) INFINIX-X602-H972-C1 (Zero 4 Plus LTE DS) INFINIX X604 INFINIX X605 INFINIX X606 Hot 6 INFINIX X606B Hot 6  INFINIX X606C Hot 6  INFINIX X606D Hot 6  INFINIX X609 SMART 2 HD INFINIX X624 HOT 7 INFINIX X624B HOT 7  INFINIX X625B HOT 7 PRO INFINIX X625C HOT 7 PRO INFINIX X626B S4  INFINIX X627 SMART 3 PLUS  INFINIX X650 HOT 8 LITE INFINIX-X801 (JOYPAD) INFINIX-X1000 (JOYPAD 10 inch) INFINIX X5514 Smart 2 pro  INFINIX X5514D Smart 2 pro INFINIX X5515 Smart 2 INFINIX X5515F Smart 2  INFINIX X5515I Smart 2   _

----------


## mohamed73

_INNJOO supported model   Code: INNJOO-2 (InnJoo 2 3G DS)  INNJOO-5 (InnJoo 5 LTE DS) INNJOO-Fire 3G (Fire 3G DS) INNJOO-Fire 2 3G (Fire 2 3G DS)  INNJOO-Fire 2 LTE (Fire 2 LTE DS) INNJOO-Fire 2 Plus LTE (Fire 2 Plus LTE DS)  INNJOO-Fire 3 LTE (Fire 3 LTE DS) INNJOO-Fire 3 Air LTE (Fire 3 Air LTE DS) INNJOO-Fire Plus 3G (Fire Plus 3G DS)  INNJOO-Fire Plus LTE (Fire Plus LTE DS) INNJOO-Fire Pro LTE (Fire Pro LTE DS)  INNJOO-Halo LTE (Halo LTE DS) INNJOO-Halo 2 LTE (Halo 2 LTE DS) INNJOO-i1 (i1 3G DS) INNJOO-i1k (i1k 3G DS)  INNJOO-i1s (i1s 3G DS)  INNJOO-i2 (i2 3G DS) INNJOO-i2s (i2s 3G DS)  INNJOO-Max 3 3G (Max 3 3G DS) INNJOO-Max 3 LTE (Max 3 LTE DS)  INNJOO-Max 3 Pro (Max 3 Pro LTE DS) INNJOO-Note (Note 3G DS) INNJOO-Note 2 3G (Note 2 3G DS)  INNJOO-Note E (Note E 3G DS)  INNJOO-Note Pro (Note Pro 3G DS) INNJOO-One HD 3G (One HD 3G DS)  INNJOO-One HD LTE (One HD LTE DS) INNJOO-Pro (Pro LTE DS) INNJOO-Two 3G (Two 3G DS)  INNJOO-Two LTE (Two LTE DS) INNJOO-X2 (X2 3G DS) INNJOO-Max (3G (Max 3G DS) INNJOO-Max 2 3G (Max 2 3G DS) INNJOO-Max 2 Plus 3G (Max 2 Plus 3G DS) INNJOO-Pro 2 (Pro 2 LTE DS) INNJOO-3 (InnJoo 3 LTE DS) INNJOO-4 (InnJoo 4 LTE DS) INTEX-Elyt E7 (Elyt E7 LTE DS)  INTEX supported model 
  Code: INTEX-Aqua 3G (Aqua 3G 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua 3G Mini (Aqua 3G Mini 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua 3X (Aqua 3X 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua 4G+ (Aqua 4G+ LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua 4G Strong (Aqua 4G Strong LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua 4X (Aqua 4X 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua 55VR (Aqua 5.5 VR LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua 55VR+ (Aqua 5.5 VR+ LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua 5X (Aqua 5X 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua A1 (Aqua A1 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Ace (Aqua Ace LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua Ace 2 (Aqua Ace 2 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Ace Mini (Aqua Ace Mini LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Air (Aqua Air 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Air 2 (Aqua Air 2 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Amaze (Aqua Amaze 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Amoled (Aqua Amoled 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Craze (Aqua Craze LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Crystal (Aqua Crystal LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Crystal+ (Aqua Crystal+ LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Curve (Aqua Curve 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Curve Mini (Aqua Curve Mini 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Desire (Aqua Desire 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Desire HD (Aqua Desire HD 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Dream (Aqua Dream 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Freedom (Aqua Freedom 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Glam (Aqua Glam 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua HD (Aqua HD 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua HD 5.0 (Aqua HD 5.0 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua HD 5.5 (Aqua HD 5.5 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua i2 (Aqua i2 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua i15 (Aqua i15 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua i3K (Aqua i3K 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua i4 (Aqua i4 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua i4+ (Aqua i4+ 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua i5 (Aqua i5 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua i5 HD (Aqua i5 HD 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua i5 Mini (Aqua i5 Mini 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua i5 Octa (Aqua i5 Octa 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua i6 (Aqua i6 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua i7 (Aqua i7 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Irist (Aqua Irist 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua KAT (Aqua KAT 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Life (Aqua Life 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Lions 3 (Aqua Lions 3 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Lions N1 (Aqua Lions N1 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Lions X1 (Aqua Lions X1 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Lions X1+ (Aqua Lions X1+ LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua M5 (Aqua M5 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Music (Aqua Music LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua N15 (Aqua N15 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua N17 (Aqua N17 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua N2 (Aqua N2 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua N4 (Aqua N4 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua N8 (Aqua N8 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Note55 (Aqua Note 5.5 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Octa (Aqua Octa 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Play (Aqua Play 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Power (Aqua Power 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Power+ (Aqua Power+ 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Power HD (Aqua Power HD 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Power IV (Aqua Power IV LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Power M (Aqua Power M 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Power Pro (Aqua Power Pro 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Pride (Aqua Pride 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Prime 4G (Aqua Prime 4G LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Raze (Aqua Raze LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Retscan (Aqua Retscan LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Ring (Aqua Ring 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua S1 (Aqua S1 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua S7 (Aqua S7 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua S9 (Aqua S9 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua S9 Pro (Aqua S9 Pro LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua Secure (Aqua Secure LTE DS)  INTEX-Aqua Shine 4G (Aqua Shine 4G LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Slice (Aqua Slice 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Speed (Aqua Speed 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Speed HD (Aqua Speed HD 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Star 4G (Aqua Star 4G LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Star HD (Aqua Star HD 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Star Power (Aqua Star Power 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.1 (Aqua Strong 5.1 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.2 (Aqua Strong 5.2 LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Style 4.0 (Aqua Style 4.0 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Style Mini (Aqua Style Mini 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Style X (Aqua Style X 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Style VX (Aqua Style VX 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Supreme+ (Aqua Supreme+ LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua T2 (Aqua T2 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Trend (Aqua Trend LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Trend Lite (Aqua Trend Lite LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Turbo 4G (Aqua Turbo 4G LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Twist (Aqua Twist 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua View (Aqua View LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Wing (Aqua Wing LTE DS) INTEX-Aqua Wonder QC (Aqua Wonder QC 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Xtreme (Aqua Xtreme 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Xtreme 2 (Aqua Xtreme 2 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Xtreme V (Aqua Xtreme V 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Y2 (Aqua Y2 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Y2 Pro (Aqua Y2 Pro 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Y2 Remote (Aqua Y2 Remote 3G DS) INTEX-Aqua Y3 (Aqua Y3 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Y4 (Aqua Y4 3G DS)  INTEX-Aqua Zenith (Aqua Zenith LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud 4G Star (Cloud 4G Star LTE DS) INTEX-Cloud Breeze (Cloud Breeze 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Champ (Cloud Champ 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Crystal25D (Cloud Crystal 2.5D LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud Fame4G (Cloud Fame 4G LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud Flash (Cloud Flash LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud Gem+ (Cloud Gem+ 3G DS)  INTEX-Cloud i9 (Cloud i9 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Jewel (Cloud Jewel LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud N12 (Cloud N12 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud O3 (Cloud O3 LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud Pace (Cloud Pace 3G DS)  INTEX-Cloud Power+ (Cloud Power+ 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Q11 (Cloud Q11 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Q11 4G (Cloud Q11 4G LTE DS) INTEX-Cloud S9 (Cloud S9 LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud Swift (Cloud Swift LTE DS)  INTEX-Cloud Tread (Cloud Tread 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud X11 (Cloud X11 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud X3 (Cloud X3 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud X3+ (Cloud X3+ 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud X4 (Cloud X4 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y1 (Cloud Y1 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y10 (Cloud Y10 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y11 (Cloud Y11 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y12 (Cloud Y12 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y13 (Cloud Y13 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y13+ (Cloud Y13+ 3G DS)  INTEX-Cloud Y17 (Cloud Y17 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y17+ (Cloud Y17+ 3G DS)  INTEX-Cloud Y2 (Cloud Y2 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y3 (Cloud Y3 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y4+ (Cloud Y4+ 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud Y7 (Cloud Y7 3G DS) INTEX-Cloud X5 (Cloud X5 3G DS) INTEX-Elyt E6 (Elyt E6 LTE DS) INTEX-Elyt E8 (Elyt E8 3G DS)  INTEX-JS Dubai (JS Dubai LTE DS)  _

----------


## mohamed73

_ITEL supported model 
  Code: ITEL A15ITEL A31 ITEL A31 PLUS ITEL A32F  ITEL A44 ITEL A44 PRO  ITEL A45 ITEL A52S LITE ITEL A62 ITEL I801 S11 PLUS  ITEL I802 P51 ITEL I805 S32 ITEL IT1460 PRO  ITEL IT1511 ITEL IT1512 ITEL IT1518 ITEL IT1520 ITEL IT1553 ITEL IT1655 ITEL P31 ITEL P32 ITEL P51 ITEL S11 ITEL S11 PRO  ITEL S11X  ITEL S12 ITEL S13 ITEL S13 PRO  ITEL S21 ITEL S31 ITEL S32 ITEL S32 LTE  ITEL S33 ITEL S41  KARBONN supported model   Code: KARBONN-Aura Note 4G (Aura Note 4G LTE DS)  KARBONN-Aura Note2 (Aura Note 2 LTE DS)  KARBONN-A101 (A101 3G DS) KARBONN-A119 (A119 3G DS) KARBONN-A12+ (A12 Plus 3G DS) KARBONN-A12 Star (A12 Star 3G DS)  KARBONN-A14+ (A14 Plus 3G DS) KARBONN-A16 (A16 3G DS) KARBONN-A18+ (A18 Plus 3G DS) KARBONN-A19 (A19 3G DS) KARBONN-A19+ (A19 Plus 3G DS) KARBONN-A20 (A20 3G DS) KARBONN-A240 (A240 3G DS) KARBONN-A34 Lite (A34 Lite 3G)  KARBONN-A52+ (A52 Plus 3G DS) KARBONN-A5s (A5s 3G DS) KARBONN-A6 (A6 3G DS)  KARBONN-A90s (A90s 3G DS) KARBONN-A93 (A93 3G DS) KARBONN-A99 (A99 3G DS) KARBONN-Alfa A120 (Alfa A120 3G DS) KARBONN-Alfa A99 (Alfa A99 3G DS)  KARBONN-Aura Power (Aura Power LTE DS) KARBONN-Aura Power 4G Plus (Aura Power 4G Plus) KARBONN-Aura Sleek 4G (Aura Sleek 4G LTE DS) KARBONN-Fashion Eye (Fashion Eye 3G DS)  KARBONN-Fashion Eye 5.5 (Fashion Eye 5.5 LTE DS)  KARBONN-Frames S9 (Frames S9 LTE DS)  KARBONN-K7206 (K7206 3G DS)  KARBONN-K9 Kavatch 4G (K9 Kavatch 4G LTE DS) KARBONN-K9 Music 4G (K9 Music 4G LTE DS) KARBONN-K9 Smart 4G (K9 Smart 4G LTE DS) KARBONN-K9 Smart 512M (K9 Smart 512M 3G DS) KARBONN-K9 Smart 1GB (K9 Smart 1GB 3G DS) KARBONN-K9 Smart Selfie (K9 Smart Selfie LTE DS)  KARBONN-K9 Smart Yuva2 (K9 Smart Yuva 2 LTE DS) KARBONN-K9 Viraat 1GB (K9 Viraat 1GB 3G DS) KARBONN-K9 Viraat 2GB (K9 Viraat 2GB 3G DS) KARBONN-K9 Viraat 4G (K9 Viraat LTE DS)  KARBONN-Max2 Plus (Max 2 Plus 3G DS)  KARBONN-Octane (Octane 3G DS) KARBONN-Octane+ (Octane+ 3G DS) KARBONN-Platinum P9 (Platinum P9 3G DS)  KARBONN-Platinum P9 2018 (Platinum P9 LTE DS)  KARBONN-Quattro L45 (Quatro L45 IPS LTE DS) KARBONN-Quattro L50 (Quatro L50 HD LTE DS)  KARBONN-Quattro L51 (Quatro L51 HD LTE DS)  KARBONN-Quattro L52 (Quatro L52 VR LTE DS)  KARBONN-Quattro L55 (Quatro L55 HD LTE DS)  KARBONN-Sparkle V (Sparkle V 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium E740 (E740 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium Frames S7 (Frames S7 LTE DS)  KARBONN-Titanium Hexa (Hexa 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium Jumbo V03+ (Jumbo V03+ LTE DS) KARBONN-Titanium MachFive (MachFive 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium MachOne+ (MachOne+ 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium MachSixVR (MachSix VR 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium Octane (Octane 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium Octane+ (Octane Plus 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium S10 (S10 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium S19 (S19 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium S2 (S2 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium S2+ (S2 Plus 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium S20 (S20 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium S5+ (S5 Plus 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium S310 (MachOne S310 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium S7 (S7 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium S9 (S9 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium S99 (S99 3G DS) KARBONN-Titanium Vista (Vista 3G DS)  KARBONN-Titanium Vista 4G (Vista 4G LTE DS) KARBONN-Titanium X (Titanium X 3G DS) KARBONN-V5006AG (Jumbo LTE DS)  _

----------


## mohamed73

_LAVA supported model 
  Code: LAVA-A1  LAVA-Iris 80 (Iris 80 LTE DS) LAVA-Z5 (Z5 LTE DS)  LAVA-Z50 (Z50 LTE DS) LAVA-Z60 (Z60 LTE DS) LAVA-Z60E (Z60E LTE DS) LAVA-Z80 (Z80 LTE DS) LAVA-Z80E (Z80E LTE DS) LAVA-Z90 (Z90 LTE DS) LAVA-A2 (A2 LTE DS)  LAVA-A3 (A3 LTE DS)  LAVA-A3 Egy (A3 Egy LTE DS) LAVA-A3 Mini (A3 Mini LTE DS) LAVA-A44 (A44 LTE DS) LAVA-A52 (A52 3G DS) LAVA-Elite E8 (Elite E8 3G DS) LAVA-Flair P3 (Flair P3 3G DS) LAVA-Flair S1 (Flair S1 3G DS) LAVA-Grand 2C (Grand 2C LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 30 (Iris 30 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris 40 (Iris 40 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris 41 (Iris 41 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris 50 (Iris 50 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris 504Q Plus (Iris 504Q Plus 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 505 (Iris 505 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 510 (Iris 510 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 512 (Iris 512 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 515 (Iris 515 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 550 (Iris 550 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 565 (Iris 565 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 60 (Iris 60 LTE DS) LAVA-Iris 600 (Iris 600 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 605 (Iris 605 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 702 (Iris 702 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 705 (Iris 705 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 750 (Iris 750 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 755 (Iris 755 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 758 (Iris 758 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 800 (Iris 800 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 810 (Iris 810 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 820 (Iris 820 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 820 MX (Iris 820 MX 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 821 (Iris 821 3G DS) LAVA-Iris 860 (Iris 860 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 870 (Iris 870 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris 880 (Iris 880 LTE DS)  LAVA-Iris Alfa L (Iris Alfa L 3G DS) LAVA-Iris Fuel 10 (Iris Fuel 10 3G DS) LAVA-Iris Fuel 25 (Iris Fuel 25 3G DS) LAVA-Iris Fuel 50 (Iris Fuel 50 3G DS) LAVA-Iris Fuel 60 (Iris Fuel 60 3G DS) LAVA-Iris Fuel F1 (Iris Fuel F1 3G DS) LAVA-Iris Icon (Iris Icon 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X1 Grand (Iris X1 Grand 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris X1 Plus (Iris X1 Plus 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X1 Selfie (Iris X1 Selfie 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X5 (Iris X5 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris X5 4G (Iris X5 4G LTE DS) LAVA-Iris X5 M10 (Iris X5 M10 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X8 (Iris X8 3G DS)  LAVA-Iris X8 L (Iris X8 L 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X8 Pro (Iris X8 Pro 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X8 Q (Iris X8 Q 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X8 S (Iris X8 S 3G DS) LAVA-Iris X9 (Iris X9 3G DS)  LAVA-Ivory Plus (Ivory Plus 3G DS)  LAVA-Ivory S (Ivory S 3G DS)  LAVA-Ivory V5.0 (Ivory V5.0 3G DS)  LAVA-P7 (P7 3G DS) LAVA-P7 Plus (P7 Plus 3G DS)  LAVA-Pixel V1 (Pixel V1 3G DS) LAVA-Pixel V2 (Pixel V2 LTE DS)  LAVA-Pixel V2 Plus (Pixel V2 Plus LTE DS) LAVA-Pro 5.0 Star (Pro 5.0 Star 3G DS) LAVA-R1 (R1 LTE DS)  LAVA-R1 Lite (R1 Lite LTE DS) LAVA-R1S (R1S LTE DS) LAVA-T80 (T80 3G) LAVA-V2 (V2 LTE DS)  LAVA-V2s (V2s LTE DS) LAVA-V2s Plus (V2s Plus LTE DS)  LAVA-V5 (V5 LTE DS)  LAVA-X10 (X10 LTE DS) LAVA-X12 (X12 LTE DS) LAVA-X3 (X3 3G DS) LAVA-X38 (X38 LTE DS) LAVA-X65 (X65 LTE DS) LAVA-X81 (X81 LTE DS) LAVA-Y10 (Y10 LTE DS) LAVA-Y30 (Y30 LTE DS) LAVA-Z1 (Z1 LTE DS)  LAVA-Z10 (Z10 LTE DS) LAVA-Z25 (Z25 LTE DS) LAVA-Z60G (Z60G LTE DS) LAVA-Z60T (Z60T LTE DS) LAVA-Z61 (Z61 LTE DS) LAVA-Z61 Turbo (Z61 Turbo LTE DS) LAVA-Z70 (Z70 LTE DS) LAVA-Z81 (Z81 LTE DS) LAVA-Z90E (Z90E LTE DS) LAVA-Z91 (Z91 LTE DS) LAVA-Z92 (Z92 LTE DS)  LEAGOO supported model 
  Code: LEAGOO-Elite Y (Elite Y LTE DS)  LEAGOO-KIICAA Power (KIICAA Power 3G DS)  LEAGOO-M5 (M5 3G DS) LEAGOO-M5 Edge (M5 Edge LTE DS)  LEAGOO-M5 Plus (M5 Plus LTE DS)  LEAGOO-M7 (M7 3G DS) LEAGOO-M8 (M8 3G DS) LEAGOO-M8 Pro (M8 Pro LTE DS) LEAGOO-P1 (P1 3G DS) LEAGOO-T1 (T1 LTE DS) LEAGOO-T1 Plus (T1 Plus LTE DS)  LEAGOO-T5 (T5 LTE DS) LEAGOO-Venture1 (Venture 1 LTE DS)  LEAGOO-KIICAA Mix (KIICAA Mix LTE DS)  LEAGOO-T10 (T10 LTE DS) LEAGOO-S8 (S8 LTE DS)  LENOVO supported model   Code: Lenovo a1010 Lenovo A2016a40 Lenovo A2016b30 Lenovo A2016b31 Lenovo A6600D40 Lenovo A6600A40 Lenovo A7010A48 Lenovo A7700 Lenovo A8-50LC  Lenovo K10a40 Lenovo P1MA40 Lenovo PB2-650M Lenovo PB2-670M Lenovo S1LA40 Lenovo A7-30DC (Tab 2 A7-30DC 3G Call)  Lenovo A7-30F (Tab 2 A7-30F WiFi) Lenovo A7-30GC (Tab 2 A7-30GC 3G Call)  Lenovo A7-30H (Tab 2 A7-30H 3G) Lenovo A7-30HC (Tab 2 A7-30HC 3G Call)  Lenovo A8-50LC (Tab 2 A8-50LC LTE DS Call) Lenovo A10-70F (Tab 2 A10-70F WiFi)  Lenovo A10-70L (Tab 2 A10-70L LTE) Lenovo A10-70LC (Tab 2 A10-70LC LTE Call)  Lenovo A10-80HC (Tab A10-80HC 3G Call)  Lenovo A269 (A269 3G DS) Lenovo A269i (A269i 3G DS)  Lenovo A308T (A308T 3G DS)  Lenovo A316 (A316 3G DS) Lenovo A316i (A316i 3G DS)  Lenovo A318T (A318T 3G)  Lenovo A319 (A319 3G) Lenovo A319-DS (A319 3G DS) Lenovo A320T (A320T 3G)  Lenovo A327i (A327i 3G DS)  Lenovo A328 (A328 3G DS) Lenovo A369i (A369i 3G DS)  Lenovo A399 (A399 3G DS) Lenovo A516 (A516 3G DS) Lenovo A526 (A526 3G DS) Lenovo A529 (A529 3G DS) Lenovo A536 (A536 3G DS) Lenovo A606 (A606 3G) Lenovo A616 (A616 3G DS) Lenovo A628T (A628T 3G DS)  Lenovo A680 (A680 3G DS) Lenovo A708T (A708T 3G DS)  Lenovo A766 (A766 3G DS) Lenovo A820 (A820 3G DS) Lenovo A830 (A830 3G DS) Lenovo A850 (A850 3G DS) Lenovo A850+ (A850+ 3G DS)  Lenovo A858 (A858 LTE DS) Lenovo A858t (A858t LTE DS) Lenovo A859 (A859 3G DS) Lenovo A880 (A880 3G DS) Lenovo A889 (A889 3G DS) Lenovo A916 (A916 3G DS) Lenovo A936 (A936 Note 8 LTE DS)  Lenovo A1010a20 (Vibe A Plus 3G)  Lenovo A1010a20-DS (Vibe A Plus 3G DS)  Lenovo A2010 (A2010 LTE DS) Lenovo A2010l36 (A2010 LTE) Lenovo A2016a40 (Lenovo B LTE DS) Lenovo A3000 (IdeaTab A3000 3G) Lenovo A3000-F (IdeaTab A3000F WiFi) Lenovo A3000-H (IdeaTab A3000H 3G Call) Lenovo A3300-GV (Tab A7-30 A3300GV 2G Call) Lenovo A3300-H (Tab A7-30 A3300H 3G) Lenovo A3300-HV (Tab A7-30 A3300HV 3G Call) Lenovo A3300-T (Tab A7-30 A3300T 3G) Lenovo A3500-F (Tab A7-50 A3500F WiFi)  Lenovo A3500-FL (Tab A7-50 A3500FL WiFi) Lenovo A3500-H (Tab A7-50 A3500H 3G) Lenovo A3500-HV (Tab A7-50 A3500HV 3G Call) Lenovo A3600-D (A3600D 3G DS)  Lenovo A3690 (A3690 LTE DS) Lenovo A3800-D (A3800D 3G DS)  Lenovo A3860 (A3860 LTE DS) Lenovo A3890 (A3890 LTE DS) Lenovo A5000 (A5000 3G DS)  Lenovo A5500-F (Tab A8-50 A5500F WiFi)  Lenovo A5500-H (Tab A8-50 A5500H 3G) Lenovo A5500-HV (Tab A8-50 A5500HV 3G Call) Lenovo A5600 (A5600 LTE DS) Lenovo A5800-D (A5800D LTE DS) Lenovo A5890 (A5890 LTE DS) Lenovo A6600a40 (A6600+ LTE DS) Lenovo A6600d40 (A6600+ LTE DS) Lenovo A7000-A (A7000 LTE DS)  Lenovo A7000+ (A7000+ LTE DS)  Lenovo A7010a48 (Vibe K4 Note LTE DS) Lenovo A7020a40 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS) Lenovo A7020a48 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS) Lenovo A7600 (S8 A7600 LTE DS) Lenovo A7600-M (S8 A7600M LTE DS) Lenovo A7600-F (Tab A10-70 A7600F WiFi) Lenovo A7600-H (Tab A10-70 A7600H 3G) Lenovo A7700 (A7700 LTE DS) Lenovo B6000-F (Yoga Tab 8 WiFi)  Lenovo B6000-H (Yoga Tab 8 3G) Lenovo B6000-HV (Yoga Tab 8 3G Call) Lenovo B8000-F (Yoga Tab 10 WiFi) Lenovo B8000-H (Yoga Tab 10 3G) Lenovo B8000-HV (Yoga Tab 10 3G Call) Lenovo K10a40 (Lenovo C2 LTE)  Lenovo K10a40-DS (Lenovo C2 LTE DS)  Lenovo K50a40 (K3 Note LTE DS) Lenovo K50-T3s (K3 Note LTE DS) Lenovo K50-T5 (K3 Note LTE DS) Lenovo K51c78 (Vibe X3 Lite LTE DS)  Lenovo K52e78 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)  Lenovo K52t38 (Vibe K5 Note LTE DS)  Lenovo P1ma40 (VibeP1m LTE DS)  Lenovo P70-A (P70 LTE DS) Lenovo P70-T (P70 LTE DS) Lenovo P380 (P380 3G DS) Lenovo P780 (P780 3G DS) Lenovo PB2-650M (Phab 2 LTE DS) Lenovo PB2-670M (Phab 2 Plus LTE DS) Lenovo S1a40 (Vibe S1 LTE DS)  Lenovo S1La40 (Vibe S1 Lite LTE DS)  Lenovo S650 (S650 3G DS) Lenovo S660 (S660 3G DS) Lenovo S668T (S668T 3G DS)  Lenovo S750 (S750 3G DS) Lenovo S820 (S820 3G DS) Lenovo S850 (S850 3G DS) Lenovo S858T (S858T 3G DS)  Lenovo S860 (S860 3G DS) Lenovo S898T (S8 3G DS)  Lenovo S898T+ (S8+ 3G DS) Lenovo S920 (S920 3G DS) Lenovo S930 (S930 3G DS) Lenovo S938T (S938T 3G DS)  Lenovo S939 (S939 3G DS) Lenovo S960 (Vibe X 3G)  Lenovo S5000-F (IdeaTab S5000F WiFi) Lenovo S5000-H (IdeaTab S5000H 3G) Lenovo S6000-F (IdeaTab S6000F WiFi) Lenovo S6000-H (IdeaTab S6000H 3G) Lenovo TB-7104F Lenovo TB-7104I Lenovo TB3-710L (Tab 3 Essential 3G) Lenovo TB3-730  Lenovo TB3-730F (Tab 3 A7-30 WiFi) Lenovo TB3-730X (Tab 3 A7-30 LTE) Lenovo TB3-850F (Tab 3 A8 WiFi) Lenovo TB3-850M (Tab 3 A8 LTE) Lenovo TB3-X70F (Tab 3 A10 Business WiFi)  Lenovo TB3-X70L (Tab 3 A10 Business LTE) Lenovo TB-7304F Lenovo TB-7304I Lenovo TB-7304X Lenovo TB-8304F (Tab E8 WiFi)  Lenovo X2-AP (Vibe X2 LTE DS)  Lenovo X2-CU (Vibe X2 LTE DS)  Lenovo X2-EU (Vibe X2 LTE DS)  Lenovo X2-TC (Vibe X2 LTE DS)  Lenovo X2-TO (Vibe X2 LTE DS)  Lenovo XT-1902-2 (K8PLUS)  _

----------


## mohamed73

_LYF supported model 
  Code: LYF-LS-4004 (Flame 2 LTE DS)  LYF-LS-5013 (Wind 5 LTE DS) LYF-LS-5017 (Water 11 LTE DS) LYF-LS-5020 (Water 10 LTE DS) LYF-LS-5506 (Water 9 LTE DS)  LYF-LS-5507 (Water 7 LTE DS)  LYF-LS-5512 (LS-5512 LTE DS)  LYF-LS-6001 (Wind 2 LTE DS)  MEIZU supported model 
  Code: Meizu AUTO  Meizu M1 Metal Meizu M2 Meizu M2 MINI Meizu M2 NOTE Meizu M3 Note Meizu M3E  Meizu M5 Meizu M5 MINI Meizu M5C  Meizu M5C  Meizu M5 NOTE M1612 Meizu M5 NOTE M621C Meizu M5 NOTE M621Q Meizu M5S  Meizu M6 (test 1 )  Meizu M6 (test 2 )  Meizu M6T  Meizu MX5  Meizu PRO 6 Meizu PRO 6 S Meizu PRO 7 S Meizu U20 U685Q  Meizu NOTE 6   MICROMAX supported model 
  Code: q4311 yu-yu5011 5012  c1 q404  q453  q4260 q4261 q4310 v51 A37 (Bolt A37 3G DS) A37B (Bolt A37B 3G DS)  A46 (Bolt A46 3G DS) A47 (Bolt A47 3G DS) A58 (Bolt A58 3G DS) A63 (Canvas Fun 3G DS)  A74 (Canvas Fun 3G DS)  A76 (Canvas Fun 3G DS)  A77 (Canvas Juice 3G DS) A79 (Bolt A79 3G DS) A82 (Bolt A82 3G DS) A93 (Canvas Elanza 3G DS)  A96 (Canvas Power 3G DS) A99 (Canvas Xpress 3G DS)  A068 (Bolt A068 3G DS)  A069 (Bolt A069 3G DS)  A082 (Bolt A082 3G DS)  A089 (Bolt A089 3G DS)  A093 (Canvas Fire 3G DS) A096 (Canvas Fire 3 3G DS) A102 (Canvas Doodle 3 3G DS)  A104 (Canvas Fire 2 3G DS) A106 (Unite 2 3G DS) A107 (Canvas Fire 4 3G DS) A108 (Canvas L 3G DS) A109 (Canvas XL 2 3G DS) A110Q (Canvas 2 Plus 3G DS) A114 (Canvas 2.2 3G DS) A116 (Canvas HD 3G DS)  A116i (Canvas HD 3G DS) A117 (Canvas Magnus 3G DS) A119 (Canvas XL 3G DS)  A120 (Canvas 2 3G DS) A177 (Canvas Juice 3G DS)  A190 (Canvas HD Plus 3G DS) A200 (Canvas Turbo Mini 3G DS) A210 (Canvas 4 3G DS) A240 (Canvas Doodle 2 3G DS)  A250 (Canvas Turbo 3G DS)  A255 (Canvas Selfie 3G DS) A290 (Canvas Knight Cameo 3G DS) A300 (Canvas Gold 3G DS) A310 (Canvas Nitro 3G DS)  A311 (Canvas Nitro 3G DS A315 (Canvas 4 Plus 3G DS) A316 (Canvas Hue 2 3G DS)  A350 (Canvas Knight 3G DS) AQ4501 (Canvas A1 3G DS) AQ4502 (Canvas A1 3G DS) AQ4750 (AQ4750 3G DS) AQ5000 (Canvas Hue 3G DS)  AQ5001 (Canvas Juice 2 3G DS) C1 (Canvas 1 LTE DS) C1A (Canvas 1 LTE DS) D303 (Bolt D303 3G DS)  D304 (Bolt D304 3G DS)  D305 (Bolt D305 3G DS)  D306 (Bolt D306 3G DS)  D320 (Bolt D320 3G DS)  D321 (Bolt D321 3G DS)  D340 (Bolt D340 3G DS)  E311 (Canvas Nitro 2 3G DS) E313 (Canvas Xpress 2 3G DS)  E352 (Canvas Nitro 3 3G DS) E353 (Canvas Mega 3G DS) E451 (Canvas Pulse 4G LTE DS) E453 (Canvas Evok Note LTE DS) E481 (Canvas 5 LTE DS)  E484 (Canvas 6 Pro LTE DS) E485 (Canvas 6 LTE DS)  E491 (Canvas Fabes LTE DS) E4815 (Evok Dual Note LTE DS) E4817 (Evok Dual Note LTE DS) F666 (Fantabulet F666 3G DS)  P470 (Canvas Tab P470 3G DS)  P480 (Canvas Tab P480 3G)  P580 (Funbook Ultra HD 3G) P650 (Canvas Tab P650 3G)  P660 (Canvas Breeze Tab 3G) P701 (Canvas Tab P701 LTE) P702 (Canvas Tab P702 LTE) P70221 (Canvas Tab P70221 3G) P802 (Canvas Tab P802 LTE) Q303 (Bolt Q303 3G DS)  Q332 (Bolt Q332 3G DS)  Q334 (Canvas Spark 2 3G DS) Q338 (Bolt Q338 3G DS)  Q340 (Canvas Selfie 2 3G DS)  Q345 (Canvas Selfie Lens 3G DS)  Q348 (Canvas Selfie 3 3G DS)  Q349 (Canvas Selfie 4 3G DS)  Q350 (Canvas Spark 2 Plus 3G DS) Q350R (Canvas Spark 2 Plus 3G DS) Q352 (Bolt Supreme 4 3G DS) Q352+ (Bolt Supreme 4 Plus 3G DS Q354 (Bolt Q354 3G DS)  Q355 (Canvas Play 3G DS) Q371 (Canvas Pep 3G DS) Q372 (Unite 3 3G DS) Q375 (Canvas Fire 3 3G DS) Q380 (Canvas Spark 3G DS)  Q386 (Canvas Fire 5 3G DS) Q391 (Canvas Doodle 4 3G DS)  Q392 (Canvas Juice 3 3G DS) Q394 (Canvas Juice 3 Plus 3G DS) Q395 (Canvas Amaze 3G DS)  Q404 (Canvas Q404 LTE DS)  Q409 (Bolt Supreme 6 LTE DS)  Q411 (Canvas Fire 4G Plus LTE DS) Q412 (Canvas Fire 4G Plus LTE DS) Q413 (Canvas Express 4G LTE DS)  Q413+ (Canvas XP 4G LTE DS) Q414 (Canvas Blaze 4G Plus LTE DS)  Q417 (Canvas Mega 4G LTE DS)  Q421 (Canvas Magnus HD LTE DS) Q424 (Bolt Selfie Q424 LTE DS) Q427 (Canvas Unite 4 LTE DS)  Q427+ (Canvas Unite 4 Plus LTE DS)  Q428 (Canvas Fire 6 LTE DS) Q437 (Q437 LTE DS) Q438 (Q438 LTE DS) Q440 (Q440 LTE DS) Q441 (Q441 LTE DS) Q452 (Spark 4G Prime LTE DS)  Q453 (Q453 LTE DS) Q461 (Canvas Juice 4G LTE DS) Q462 (Canvas 5 Lite LTE DS) Q463 (Canvas 5 Lite SE LTE DS) Q4260 (Evok Power LTE DS)  Q4261 (Fire Q4261 LTE DS)  Q4310 (Canvas 2 LTE DS) Q4311 (Selfie 2 LTE DS) Q4601 (Selfie 2 Note LTE DS)  V51 (MMX V51 LTE DS) YU-YU5011 (Yunique 2 LTE DS)  YU-YU5012 (Yunique 2 LTE DS)  YU-YU5530 (Yunicorn LTE DS) YU-YU6000 (Yureka Note LTE DS)  _

----------


## mohamed73

_MOBICEL supported model 
  Code: 4U (4U 3G DS)  Air (Air 3G DS) Arc (Arc LTE DS)  Berry (Berry 3G DS)  Candy (Candy 3G DS)  Cosmo (Cosmo Tab 3G) Dandy (Dandy 3G DS)  Echo (Echo Tab 10" 3G DS)  Fever (Fever 3G DS)  Frio (Frio 3G DS) Gem (Gem 3G DS) Ice (Ice 3G DS) Matrix (Matrix 3G DS) Onyx (Onyx 3G DS) P6120 Omega X (Omega X 8" 3G DS) P6122 Hero X (Hero X 3G DS) P9120 Cherry SS (Cherry 3G) P9120 Cherry DS (Cherry 3G DS) P9120 Solo DS (Solo 3G DS) P9122 Hero X (Hero X 3G DS) Play (Play 3G DS) Plum (Plum Tab 3G DS) Pure (Pure 3G DS) PureMini (Pure Mini 3G DS) PurePlus (Pure Plus 3G DS) R1 (R1 3G DS)  R2 (R2 3G DS)  R3 (R3)  R4 (R4)  Rebel (Rebel 3G DS)  Retro (Retro 3G)  Rush (Rush 3G DS) Samba (Samba 3G DS)  Shift (Shift 3G DS)  Sonic (Sonic 3G DS)  Switch (Switch 3G DS) TANGO Trendy (Trendy 3G DS) Trip (Trip 3G DS) V1 Vega (Vega 3G DS) Venus (Venus 3G DS)  Vivo (Vivo 3G) Vivo DS (Vivo 3G DS) ZAW1008 (Ace 3G DS)  Zen (Zen 3G DS)  MOTOROLA supported model 
  Code: XT1721 TEST1 XT1721 TEST2 XT1723 TEST1 XT1723 TEST2 XT1724 TEST1 XT1724 TEST2 XT1725 TEST1 XT1725 TEST2 XT1726 TEST1 XT1726 TEST2 XT1750 XT1754 TEST1 XT1754 TEST2 XT1754 TEST3 XT1755 TEST1 XT1755 TEST2 XT1755 TEST3 XT1756 TEST1 XT1756 TEST2 XT1756 TEST3 XT1757 TEST1 XT1757 TEST2 XT1757 TEST3 XT1758 TEST1 XT1758 TEST2 XT1758 TEST3 XT1760 XT1761 XT1762 XT1763 XT1766 XT1770 XT1771 XT1772 XT1773  NOKIA supported model 
  Code: Nokia Auto Beta Nokia TA-1047 (Nokia 1 LTE ) Nokia TA-1056 (Nokia 1 LTE ) Nokia TA-1060 (Nokia 1 LTE ) Nokia TA-1065 (Nokia 1 LTE ) Nokia NE1 (Nokia 3 LTE)  Nokia NE1-DS (Nokia 3 LTE DS)  Nokia TA-1020 (Nokia 3 LTE) Nokia TA-1028 (Nokia 3 LTE LA) Nokia TA-1032 (Nokia 3 LTE DS) Nokia TA-1038 (Nokia 3 LTE LA DS) Nokia TA-1130 (NOKIA 1 PLUS DS) Nokia TA-1049 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)  Nokia TA-1057 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)  Nokia TA-1063 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)  Nokia TA-1070 (Nokia 3.1 LTE)   _

----------


## mohamed73

_OPPO supported model 
  Code: OPPO-A71 CPH1717
OPPO-F1s (F1s LTE DS)   PANASONIC supported model 
  Code: PANASONIC-Eluga WE (Eluga WE LTE DS) PANASONIC-P7  PANASONIC-P9 (P9 LTE DS)  PANASONIC-P91 (P91 LTE DS) PANASONIC-P99 (P99 LTE DS) PANASONIC-P101 (P101 DS)  PRESTIGIO-PMT5487 (Multipad4 Quantum 8.1 3G)   QMOBILE supported model 
  Code: QMOBILE-CS1 QMOBILE-CS1 PLUS QMOBILE -J1 QMOBILE -J2 QMOBILE -I6 METAL 2017 QMOBILE -I6 METAL ONE   TECNO supported model 
  Code: A6 (Phantom 6 LTE DS)  A6S (Phantom 6S LTE DS) B1P (pop 2) CX Air (Camon CX Air LTE DS) CX-H501D1 (Camon CX LTE DS)  CX-H501DE (Camon CX LTE DS)  CXS (Camon CXS LTE DS) i3 (i3 LTE DS) i3 Pro (i3 Pro LTE DS) i5 (i5 LTE DS) i5 Pro (i5 Pro LTE DS) i7 (i7 LTE DS) W5 (W5 LTE DS) 7C (DroiPad 7C 3G)  7CS (DroiPad 7CS 3G) 7H (DroiPad 7H 3G)  8H (DroiPad 8H 3G)  A7 (Phantom Z 3G DS) A7S (Phantom Z 3G DS)  A9 (Phantom 6 Plus LTE DS) AL58 (Festa 5 CM LTE DS)  AL59 (Festa 5 CU LTE DS)  AX8 (Phantom 8 LTE DS) AX8S (Phantom 8S LTE DS)  C5 (Camon C5 LTE DS) C7 (Camon C7 LTE DS) C8 (Camon C8 LTE DS) C9 (Camon C9 LTE DS) C9 Plus (Camon C9 Plus LTE DS)  CA6 (Camon CM LTE DS)  CA7 (Camon X LTE DS) CA8 (Camon X Pro LTE DS)  CF7K (Camon 11LTE )  CF8 (Camon 11 pro LTE ) DP7CPRO (DroiPad 7C Pro 3G DS)  DP7CPRO (DroiPad 7C Pro 3G DS)  DP8D (DroiPad 8D LTE DS)  F1 (F1 3G DS) F2 (F2 3G DS) F2 LTE (F2 LTE ) F3 (F3 POP1 3G DS)  F3 pro (F3 pro POP1 3G DS) F6 (F6 3G DS) H6 (H6 3G DS) H7 (H7 3G DS) H7 Plus (H7 Plus 3G DS) H7S (H7S LTE) IN2 (Camon iSky LTE DS) IN3 (Camon iAir LTE DS) IN5 (Camon I LTE DS) IN6 (Camon iClick LTE DS) J5 (Boom J5 3G DS)  J7 (Boom J7 3G DS)  J8 (Boom J8 LTE DS) K7 (Spark 9 K7 3G DS)  K8 (Spark Pro K8 LTE DS)  K9 (Spark Plus K9 3G DS)  KA6  KA7 (Spark 2) KA9 (Spark CM LTE DS)  KB7 (Spark 3) KB7J (Spark 3) KB8 (Spark 3 PRO) L5 (L5 3G DS) L6 (L6 3G DS) L7 (L7 3G DS) L8 (Power Max L8 3G DS) L8 Lite (Power Max L8 Lite 3G DS)  L8 Plus (Power Max L8 Plus 3G DS)  L9 (Power Max L9 3G DS) L9 Plus (Power Max L9 Plus 3G DS)  LA6 (Pouvoir 1 3G DS)  LA7 (Pouvoir 2 LTE DS) LA7 PRO LB6  LB7  M6 (M6 3G DS) M6S (M6S 3G DS)  N2 (N2 3G DS) N2S (N2S 3G DS)  N8 (N8 LTE DS) N8S (N8S LTE DS) N9 (N9 3G DS) NX R8O  P5 (P5 3G DS) P5 Plus (P5 Plus 3G DS) P5S (P5S LTE DS) P6 (P6 3G DS) P701 (DroiPad 7D 3G DS) P9 (P9 3G) Phantom5 (Phantom 5 LTE DS)  Phantom5S (Phantom 5S LTE DS) PP7E (PhonePad 7E LTE DS) PTM-Z Mini (Phantom Z Mini 3G DS)  R5 (R5 3G DS) R6 (R6 LTE DS) R7 (R7 3G DS) R8s  RA6S S1 (S1 3G DS) S1E (S1E Pro 3G DS) S1M (S1M 3G)  S1S (S1S Lite 3G DS) S9 (S9 3G DS) S9S (S9S 3G)  Sa1  Sa1s Pro W2 (W2 3G DS) W3 (W3 3G DS) W3 LTE (W3 LTE DS)  W4 (W4 3G DS) W5 Lite (W5 Lite 3G DS) WX3 (WX3 3G DS)  WX3P (WX3P 3G DS) WX4 (WX4 3G DS)  Y2 (Y2 3G DS) Y3 (Y3 3G DS) Y3S (Y3S 3G DS)  Y4 (Y4 3G DS) Y5 (Y5 3G DS) Y5S (Y5S 3G DS)  Y6 (Y6 3G DS) Camon I 2X ID5B   SYMPHONY supported model 
  Code: Symphony V120  Symphony P8 pro Symphony P9 pro Symphony i10+  Symphony G20 Symphony i110   _

----------


## mohamed73

_ULEFONE supported model 
  Code: TELENOR-UP06 Smart (Smart 3G) TELENOR-UP16 Smart Plus (Smart Plus 3G)  TELENOR-V816W Smart (Smart 3G)  Armor (Armor LTE DS)  Armor2 (Armor 2 LTE DS)  Armor5 (Armor 5 LTE DS)  ArmorX (Armor X LTE DS)  BeOne (BeOne 3G DS) BePro (BePro LTE DS)  BePro2 (BePro 2 LTE DS)  BePure (BePure 3G DS) BePure Lite (BePure Lite 3G DS) BeTouch (BeTouch LTE DS) BeTouch2 (BeTouch 2 LTE DS) BeTouch3 (BeTouch 3 LTE DS) BeTouchS (BeTouch S LTE DS) BeX (BeX 3G DS) Future (Future LTE DS) Gemini (Gemini LTE DS) Gemini Pro (Gemini Pro LTE DS) GQ3028 (GQ3028 LTE DS) Metal (Metal LTE DS)  Metal Lite (Metal Lite 3G DS)  Mix (Mix LTE DS) MixS (Mix (S LTE DS)  P92 (P92 3G DS) Paris (Paris LTE DS)  Paris Lite (Paris Lite 3G DS)  ParisX (Paris X LTE DS)  Power (Power LTE DS)  Power2 (Power 2 LTE DS)  Power3 (Power 3 LTE DS)  Power3S (Power 3S LTE DS) Power5 (Power 5 LTE DS)  Power5S (Power 5S LTE DS) S1 (S1 3G DS) S7 (S7 3G DS) S8 1+8 (S8 3G DS)  S8 2+16 (S8 3G DS) S8 Pro (S8 Pro LTE DS) S9 Pro (S9 Pro LTE DS) T1 (T1 LTE DS)  Tiger (Tiger LTE DS)  Tiger Lite (Tiger Lite 3G DS)  U007 (U007 3G DS)  U007 Pro (U007 Pro LTE DS)  U008 Pro (U008 Pro LTE DS)  U45 (U45 3G DS) U5 (U5 3G DS) U658 (U658 3G DS)  U692 (U692 3G DS)  U7 (U7 3G DS) Vienna (Vienna LTE DS) X (X LTE DS)   VIVO supported model  Code: V5 V5S X3S W (X3S W 3G DS)  X5 MaxS (X5 Max S LTE DS)  X5 MaxPlus (X5 Max Plus LTE DS)  X5 ProD (X5 Pro D LTE DS)  X5S L (X5S L LTE DS) X5L (X5L 3G DS) Y11 (Y11 3G DS) Y11iT (Y11iT 3G DS)  Y11iW (Y11iW 3G DS)  Y11T (Y11T 3G DS) Y13 (Y13 3G) Y13T (Y13T 3G DS) Y15 (Y15 3G) Y15bW (Y15bW 3G)  Y15cW (Y15cW 3G)  Y15S (Y15S 3G) Y15T (Y15T 3G) Y17T (Y17T 3G DS) Y17W (Y17W 3G DS) Y20T (Y20T 3G DS) Y21 (Y21 3G DS) Y22 (Y22 3G DS) Y22iL (Y22iL 3G)  Y28 (Y28 3G DS) Y31 (Y31 3G DS) Y31i (Y31i 3G DS) Y33 (Y33 LTE DS)  Y35L (Y35L LTE DS) Y613 (Y613 3G DS) Y622 (Y622 3G DS) Y69 Y81 Y81D  Y83 Y83A  Y83 PRO  Y85 Y91 Y91i  Y93  VODAFONE supported model   Code: VODAFONE-VFD300 (Smart Mini 7 3G)  VODAFONE-VFD301 (Smart Mini 7 3G DS)  VODAFONE-VFD320  VODAFONE-VFD500 (Smart Turbo 7 LTE) VODAFONE-VFD501 (Smart Turbo 7 LTE) VODAFONE-VFD502 (Smart Turbo 7 LTE DS)  WIKO supported model 
  Code: WIKO-V3720 (Lenny4 3G DS) WIKO-V3953 (Harry LTE DS) WIKO-V3961 (Upulse LTE DS)  WIKO-V3971 (Upulse Lite LTE DS) WIKO LENNY 4 PLUS  WIKO Kenny WIKO Sunny 2 Plus  WIKO K200 SUNNY3 WIKO K300 JERRY3 WIKO K400 LENNY5 WIKO TOMMY 3 WIKO VIEW GO WIKO VIEW LITE  WIKO VIEW MAX  _

----------


## mohamed73

_XBO supported model 
  Code: XBO-A1 (A1 LTE DS) XBO-A10 (A10 LTE DS)  XBO-A11 (A11 LTE DS)  XBO-A12 (A12 LTE DS)  XBO-F4 (F4 3G DS)  XBO-F5 (F5 3G DS)  XBO-F6 (F6 3G DS)  XBO-F7 (F7 3G DS)  XBO-F8 (F8 3G DS)  XBO-G5 (G5 3G DS)  XBO-G6 (G6 3G DS)  XBO-J8 (J8 3G DS)  XBO-K16 (K16 3G DS) XBO-K18 (K18 3G DS) XBO-Kivi1s (KiVi 1s 3G DS)  XBO-KiviCanvas (KiVi Canvas 3G DS) XBO-KiviV8 (KiVi V8 3G DS)  XBO-KiviX (KiVi X 3G DS) XBO-M1 (M1 3G DS)  XBO-M1 4G (M1 LTE DS) XBO-M2 (M2 3G DS)  XBO-M2 4G (M2 LTE DS) XBO-M3 (M3 3G DS)  XBO-Mate1 (Mate 1 3G DS) XBO-Mate3Plus (Mate 3 Plus 3G DS) XBO-Mate5 (Mate 5 3G DS) XBO-Mate9 (Mate 9 3G DS) XBO-Max5 (Max 5 3G DS) XBO-Max7S (Max 7S 3G DS) XBO-MaxPlus (Max Plus 3G DS) XBO-Q25 (Q25 3G DS) XBO-Q30 (Q30 3G DS) XBO-R8 (R8 3G DS)  XBO-S5 (S5 3G DS)  XBO-S7 (S7 3G DS)  XBO-S7 Plus (S7 Plus 3G DS) XBO-Smart1 (Smart 1 3G DS)  XBO-Smart2 (Smart 2 3G DS)  XBO-Super1 (Super 1 3G DS)  XBO-Super2 (Super 2 3G DS)  XBO-Super3 (Super 3 3G DS)  XBO-Super5 (Super 5 3G DS)  XBO-Super6 (Super 6 3G DS)  XBO-Super7 (Super 7 3G DS)  XBO-Super8 (Super 8 3G DS)  XBO-Super9 (Super 9 3G DS)  XBO-Super10 (Super 10 3G DS) XBO-Super11 (Super 11 3G DS) XBO-Tiger5.1 (Tiger 5.1 3G DS) XBO-Tiger6.0 (Tiger 6.0 3G DS) XBO-U5 (U5 3G DS)  XBO-U6 (U6 3G DS)  XBO-U8 (U8 3G DS)  XBO-V1 (V1 3G DS)  XBO-V17E (V17E 3G DS) XBO-V8 (V8 3G DS)  XBO-V8 Plus (V8 Plus 3G DS) XBO-X21 Pro (X21 Pro 3G DS)  XIAOMI supported model 
  Code: XIAOMI-Redmi Note 2 Hermes (Note 2 LTE DS)  XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Henessy (Note 3 LTE DS) XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4 Nikel (Note 4 LTE DS) XIAOMI-Redmi Pro Omega (Redmi Pro LTE DS) XIAOMI-Redmi Note 2 Hermes (Note 2 LTE DS)  XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Henessy (Note 3 LTE DS) XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4 Nikel (Note 4 LTE DS) XIAOMI-Redmi Pro Omega (Redmi Pro LTE DS)  XOLO supported model 
  Code: 8X-1000 (8X-1000 3G DS)  8X-1000i (8X-1000i 3G DS) 8X-1010 (8X-1010 3G DS)  A1000s (A1000s 3G DS) A1000s Lite (A1000s Lite 3G DS) A1010 (A1010 3G DS) A500 Club (A500 Club 3G DS) A500L (A500L 3G DS) A500s (A500s 3G DS) A500s IPS (A500s IPS 3G DS) A500s Lite (A500s Lite 3G DS)  A510s (A510s 3G DS) A550s (A550s 3G DS) A600 (A600 3G DS)  A700s (A700s 3G DS) Black 1X (Black 1X LTE DS)  Cube 5.0 (Cube 5.0 3G DS) Cube 5.0 2GB (Cube 5.0 2GB 3G DS) Era 2V (Era 2V LTE DS) Era 2X (Era 2X LTE DS) Era 2X 3GB (Era 2X 3GB LTE DS) Era 3 (Era 3 LTE DS)  Era 3X (Era 3X LTE DS) Era 4.5 (Era 4.5 3G DS)  Era 4K (Era 4K LTE DS) Era Note (Era Note LTE DS)  Omega 5.0 (Omega 5.0 3G DS) Omega 5.5 (Omega 5.5 3G DS) One (One 3G DS) One HD (One HD 3G DS) Opus 3 (Opus 3 3G DS) Play 6X-1000 (Play 6X-1000 3G DS) Play 8X-1100 (Play 8X-1100 3G DS) Play 8X-1200 (Play 8X-1200 3G DS) Prime (Prime 3G DS) Q1000 (Q1000 3G DS) Q1000s (Q1000s 3G DS) Q1000s+ (Q1000s+ 3G DS)  Q1001 (Q1001 3G DS) Q1010 (Q1010 3G DS) Q1010i (Q1010i 3G DS) Q1011 (Q1011 3G DS) Q1020 (Q1020 3G DS) Q1200 (Q1200 3G DS) Q2000 (Q2000 3G DS) Q2100 (Q2100 3G DS) Q2500 (Q2500 3G DS) Q3000 (Q3000 3G DS) Q500s ISP (Q500s ISP 3G DS) Q510s (Q510s 3G DS) Q520s (Q520s 3G DS) Q600 (Q600 3G DS)  Q600 Club (Q600 Club 3G DS) Q610s (Q610s 3G DS) Q700 (Q700 3G DS)  Q700 Club (Q700 Club 3G DS) Q700i (Q700i 3G DS) Q700s (Q700s 3G DS) Q700s+ (Q700s+ 3G DS) Q710s (Q710s 3G DS) Q800 (Q800 3G DS)  Q800x (Q800x 3G DS) Q900 (Q900 3G DS)  Q900t (Q900t 3G DS)  YEPEN supported model  Code: YEPEN-5AY5 (5A(Y5) LTE DS) 
YEPEN-A30 (A30 LTE DS)
YEPEN-I7S (I7S(YP7S) LTE DS)  _

----------


## mohamed73

_ZOPO supported model 
  Code: 6560 (6560 3G DS) 8510 (8510 3G DS) 9515 (9515 3G DS) 9530 (9530 3G DS) Color C2 (Color C2 3G DS) Color C3 (Color C3 LTE DS) Color E1 (Color E1 3G DS) Color F1 (Color F1 3G DS) Color F2 (Color F2 LTE DS) Color F3 (Color F3 3G DS) Color F5 (Color F5 LTE DS) Flash X3 (Flash X3 LTE DS) Hero2 (Hero 2 LTE DS)  P5000 (P5000 LTE DS) Y23 (Flash X2i 3G DS)  Z5000 (Z5000 LTE DS) ZP1000 (ZP1000 3G DS)  ZP1000S (ZP1000S 3G DS) ZP17100 (Flash X1i 3G DS) ZP17105 (Flash X1 LTE DS) ZP1795 (Flah X2 3G DS) ZP320 (ZP320 3G DS) ZP330 (Color C LTE DS) ZP331 (Color C1 3G DS) ZP350 (Color E LTE DS) ZP351 (Color S5 LTE DS) ZP353 (Color E1 3G DS) ZP370 (Color S5.5 LTE DS) ZP520 (ZP520 3G DS) ZP530 (ZP530 LTE DS) ZP530+ (Flash C LTE DS) ZP550 Hero1 (Hero 1 LTE DS)  ZP550 Speed7C (Speed 7C LTE DS) ZP567 (Color C5i 3G DS) ZP580 (ZP580 3G DS) ZP586 (Color X5.5 LTE DS) ZP587 (Color C5 LTE DS) ZP590 (ZP590 3G DS) ZP600+ (ZP600 Plus 3G DS) ZP700 (ZP700 3G DS) ZP720 (ZP720 LTE DS) ZP720+ (Flash E LTE DS) ZP780 (ZP780 3G DS) ZP781 (Flash G5 Plus LTE DS) ZP785 (Flash X Plus LTE DS)  ZP810 (ZP810 3G DS) ZP820 (ZP820 3G DS) ZP910 (ZP910 LTE DS) ZP920 (ZP920 LTE DS) ZP920+ (Flash S LTE DS) ZP950+ (ZP950 Plus 3G DS) ZP951 (Speed 7 LTE DS) ZP952 Speed7GP (Speed 7GP LTE DS)  ZP952 Speed7+ (Speed 7 Plus LTE DS) ZP955 (Speed 8 LTE DS) ZP980+ (ZP980 Plus 3G DS) ZP983 (Speed X LTE DS) ZP990+ (ZP990 Plus 3G DS) ZP998 (ZP998 3G DS) ZP999 (ZP999 LTE DS)  ZTE supported model   Code: blade a520  blade v6 blade t660  blade a601  blade a610  blade a610c BA611C (Voyage 4S LTE DS)  BA611T (Voyage 4S LTE DS)  Blade A110 (Blade A110 LTE DS) Blade A210 (Blade A210 LTE DS) Blade A315 (Blade A315 LTE DS) Blade A410 (Blade A410 LTE DS) Blade A430 (Blade A430 LTE) Blade A450 (Blade A450 LTE) Blade A452 (Blade A452 LTE DS) Blade A465 (Blade A465 LTE DS) Blade A475 (Blade L4 Pro LTE DS) Blade A476 (Blade A476 LTE DS) Blade A510 (Blade A510 LTE DS) Blade A511 (Blade A511 LTE DS) Blade A515 (Blade A515 LTE DS) Blade A520 (Blade A520 LTE DS) Blade A601 (Blade A601 LTE DS) Blade A610 (Blade A610 LTE DS) Blade A610C (Blade A610 LTE DS)  Blade A610 Plus (Blade A610 Plus LTE DS)  Blade A612 (Blade A612 LTE DS) Blade A910 (Blade A910 LTE DS) Blade Buzz (Blade Buzz 3G DS) Blade G Lux (Blade G Lux 3G)  Blade L2 (Blade L2 3G DS)  Blade L2 Plus (Blade L2 Plus 3G DS) Blade L3 (Blade L3 3G DS)  Blade L3 Lite (Blade L3 Lite 3G DS) Blade L3 Plus (Blade L3 Plus 3G DS) Blade L370 (Blade L370 3G DS) Blade L4 Pro (Blade L4 Pro LTE DS)  Blade L5 (Blade L5 3G DS)  Blade L5 Plus (Blade L5 Plus 3G DS) Blade L6 (Blade L6 3G DS)  Blade Q Lux 3G (Blade Q Lux 3G DS)  Blade Q Lux 4G DS (Blade Q Lux LTE DS) Blade Q Lux 4G SS (Blade Q Lux LTE) Blade V6 (Blade V6 LTE DS) Blade V7 (Blade V7 LTE DS) Blade V7 Lite (Blade V7 Lite LTE DS) Blade V7 Max (Blade V7 Max LTE DS)  Blade V7 Plus (Blade V7 Plus LTE DS) Blade V8 Lite (Blade V8 Lite LTE DS) Blade Vec (Blade Vec 3G DS) Blade VecPro (Blade Vec Pro 3G DS)  NX535J (Nubia Z11 Max CE LTE DS) NX541J (Nubia N1 LTE DS) NX575J (Nubia N2 LTE DS) NX597J (Nubia N1 Lite LTE DS) P172A10 (V809, Blade C2 3G) P172B20 (Blade C2 Plus 3G DS) P172R10 (T815 Telstra Tempo 3G)  S158 (S158 LTE DS) T520 (T520 3G DS) T620 (Blade X3 LTE DS)  T630 (Blade X5 LTE DS)  T660 (Blade X7 LTE DS)  T815 (Telstra Tempo 3G) V0730 (Blade A610 Plus LTE DS) V580 (Blade V Plus LTE DS) V765M (V765M 3G)  V815W (Blade Buzz 3G DS) V816W (Blade Buzz 3G DS) V829 (Blade G Plus 3G DS)  V830W (Blade G Lux 3G DS)  V993W (Blade V5 3G DS)  Z820   _

----------


## mohamed73

_OTHER BRAND SUPPORTED  
  Code: ALTICE-Starnaute 4 (Starnaute 4 3G)  ARTEL-Z5 (Z5 3G DS)  BASE1916.bin  BASE1904.bin  BASE1844.bin  BASE1708.bin  BASE1924.bin  BLACKVIEW-A10 (A10 3G DS)  BLACKVIEW-A7 (A7 3G DS) BLACKVIEW-A7 PRO  BLACKVIEW-A9 (A9 3G DS) BLACKVIEW-S8 (S8 LTE DS) Blackview BV4000 pro BQ-Aquaris M10 (Aquaris M10 WiFi) BQ-Aquaris M10 4G (Aquaris M10 4G LTE) BQ-Aquaris M10FHD (Aquaris M10 FHD WiFi)  BQ-Aquaris M8 (Aquaris M8 WiFi)  BQ-BQS-5035 BQ-BQS-5057 (Strike 2 3G DS)  BQ-BQS-5058 (Strike Power Easy 3G DS)  CASPER-Via E2 (Via E2 LTE)  CASPER-Via M3 (Via M3 LTE)  CHERRY-Flare J3 Lite (Flare J3 Lite 3G DS)  CHERRY-Flare S6 Lite (Flare S6 Lite 3G DS)  CHERRY-Selfie 2 (Selfie 2 LTE DS)  Chuwi Hi9 Air  CITY CALL LIFE 10 PRO DOOGEE-X20 (X20 3G DS)  DOOGEE-X30 (X30 3G DS)  DOOGEE-X53 (x53 ) FERO-A4501 (A4501 3G DS)  FERO-A5000 (Aura A5000 3G DS) FERO-A5500 (Aura A5500 3G DS) FERO-Iris (Iris LTE DS) FERO-Pace (Pace 3G DS) FERO-Pace2 (Pace 2 3G DS) FERO-Pace2Lite (Pace 2 Lite 3G DS) FERO-Pad7 (Pad 7 3G DS) FERO-Power2 (Power 2 3G DS)  FERO-SupremeT5 (Supreme T5 3G DS)  FERO-X1 (Royale X1 LTE DS) FERO-ZoomLTE (Zoom LTE DS) HYUNDAI-A25024L (A25024L LTE DS)  HYUNDAI-G25022K (G25022K 3G DS) IBALL-Andi 5.5H Weber 4G (5.5H Weber 4G LTE DS) IBALL-Andi 5Q Gold 4G (5Q Gold 4G LTE DS) IBALL-Cobalt Solus 4G (Solus 4G LTE DS)  IBRIT AF51  KREZ-SL502 (SL502 3G DS)  LETV-X622 (LeEco Le S3 LTE DS) LETV-X626 (LeEco Le S3 LTE DS) LETV X7 (LeEco X7) NOUS-NS5002 (NS5002 3G DS) OUKITEL-C5 Pro (C5 LTE DS) OUKITEL-U22 (U22 3G DS) OUKITEL K10000 PRO  VERTEX-ImpressLuck (Impress Luck 3G DS)  VERTEX-ImpressNight (Impress Night LTE DS)      Update online without replace it t ...For New User Download File الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _

----------

